# Proud of the guys at Monster Bows.



## DaveInID (Apr 22, 2005)

Congrats Monster Bows, from an old Oneida die-hard. Best of luck with continued success!

...Dave


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Great write up CONGRATS Monster Bows.I to wish you continued success!

Look forward to the day of your Open house at the factory. I think it will be sooner than you think.

Bob


----------



## chitacrome (Mar 16, 2007)

that is fantastic

congrats to all the monster bows team


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

*I should note......*

.....that the picture of the Phoenix is a bit deceiving. It looks tiny in the picture compared to the Drenalin. The Phoenix is actually 5 or 6 inches longer than the Drenaline. It seems they adjusted the image sizes so they would all fit evenly onto the page.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

todd, check the tip to tip in the pic compared to the a to a on the mathews..

maybe they didnt shink it too much


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Ahh...you may be right. I was looking at the overall length of the Drenny, rather than axle to axle. The overall length of the Dren is probably closer to 36", where the Phoenix is 38".


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

the pic does make it look tiny...


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Mikie Day said:


> the pic does make it look tiny...


It even looks small in person, however, it is longer than my Rytera Bullet....

I should have a Phoneix on the doorstep very, very soon, and I am anxious to put this bow through some rounds....it's a shooter for sure.


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

Neat bow and a very efficient bow. The archer is not having to supply power of any sort of the lateral-torque monster, just to the bow.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

The Pheonix is a sweet lookin bow and I love that there's no cams or pulleys. I want one, Just not too sure about another bow purchase right now...........


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

topgunnr, where in ohio are you

Mikie.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Come on TG buddy...you know that anytime is a good time for a new bow purchase. 

Have you seen the pics of my new Phoenix yet? I don't think I've posted them over at the WE...I think you should see them. You'll flip.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

doc , can you share somemore pics of that beauty


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Here ya go Mikie!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

nice pic 

thanks

mikie


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Sweetness!! Doc, wipe off those fingerprints before using the flash, would ya? LOL


----------



## JandinA2 (Nov 14, 2006)

Great article! Can't wait until my monster arrives at my doorstep either!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

:zip: be nice to doc todd...


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

ok :embara:


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

I LOVE IT !!!!!
Ya got good taste Bryan, I was just thinking last night about going with one like that but with the predator camo limbs.
How are those to work on? Do you need a press?
I'm in Trumbull county I would like to try one out and I'm holdin off on any purchases right now cuz I just may get me one of those........


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

No press needed at all. Two allen wrenches will take the entire bow all the way down to its individual pieces. Back the limb bolts out about three turns, press down on the outboard limb, and the string goes limp. Its that simple. :wink:


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Can I see some real world speeds from the monster? I am shopping for a bow to shoot 3D with, and I have not seen any real numbers. I am looking in the 28 inch, 60-65 lb, 300-325 grain arrow range.

Any help on this???


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Mikie, if you and Hippie were planning to take vacation time this summer, I'd say you've successed yourself right out of it.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

First of all, this bow really has me intrigued. I used to shoot an Oneida AeroForce (Express?) about 15 years ago and there were 2 things I distinctly remember about that bow. First, it was as loud as a .22, but there was no way to quiet it since most of the noise seemed to come from the riser where the cables ran thru. Secondly, the draw was very smooth. Probably the smoothest draw I've ever felt.

The Phoenix seems to have corrected all the flaws of the Oneida. Again, this bow has me really interested...and watching closely.

A couple of questions:

When the bow string is removed and there is NO tension on the limbs, how much "play" is there between the limbs where they're hinged? If you twist the top limb from the bottom limb, is there any slop? This is about the only potential weakness in the design that I can see, but I'm certainly no engineer 

Secondly, I noticed that the STSs are always mounted on the front of the riser. In the future, do you plan on offering a mounting hole on the back of the riser under the grip?

Lastly, I noticed reading some of the older postings on the Monster site in the forum section that you seemed to experiment in producing prototypes in different brace heights...some as low as 7 1/2 I think. Why did you settle on the somewhat higher brace height of 8 1/2? Do you ever envision offering the Phoenix in a 7 1/2 version? I'd love to see this bow in the 310 - 315 range.

Thanks in advance for your help. I really think you guys are on to something here!!! The lack of mechanical action, the simplicity, lack of a cable guard, the elimination of cam lean, and the TRUE centershot design is fascinating!!


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

BH, if you check the Oneida website forum, they've got a tutorial on exactly what you needed to do to silence those timing cables.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

cameron,
I just shot my current 3D/hunting bow through the chrony's (I have 2 chrono's setup back to back for redundancy sake in testing). My bow is set at 57#, 28.5", and I shot a 315gr arrow at 266-267fps.

buffalo,
All the mating pieces of the bow, like the hinge halfs, are machined to very tight tolerances, like less than .005" overall. The hinge pin is precision ground so that it fits very precisely as well. This all makes for a very close final fit but still fluid in motion.

We have prototyped the bow with an integrated STS and intend to offer this in the near future (later this year).

In the past, we built bows that were modified, or hotrodded, Oneidas. These used an entirely different cam, timing, cable, and string configuration. These were all custom built for customers. We no longer work on or modify Oneidas. The Monster Bows Phoenix has the brace set as high as it is to ensure there is no cable contact with the shooters wrist or forearm.


Prof,
What a vacation? I don't think I've heard of this term before. :wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

vacation,,,heck, i get enough of a break driving back and forth to the shop..who needs a vacation.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Haven't seen a lefty yet:zip:


----------



## MrsHippi (Nov 6, 2006)

Trust me...I can vouch for the fact that he's NEVER heard of a vacation! :crybaby2: :beach: would be nice...:wink:


----------



## 57Frontier (May 25, 2006)

*warranty*

what kind of warranty do these monsters have? I realize that they are a smaller company, but is the turnaround for warranty work very long? Thanks


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Lefty's are coming very soon.

Warranty is on par with the rest of the industry..... 10 years on all machined hardware, 5 on the limbs, and none on the strings and cables.

Turn around time on warranty work is...... as fast as we can. LOL


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

I have 2 questions about the above pic that I found on the Phoenix MonsterBow forum:

1. If the shooter is wearing a bulky insulated coat, how much clearance is there between the forearm and the shootthru cables? Is there a possible clearance problem?

2. At the shot, is there noise where the shootthru cables cross? Do the shootthru cables touch where they cross or is there a gap?

Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions. Absolutely gorgeous bow by the way !!:smile: :teeth: 

Regards,
-John


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

The Phoenix has been tested multiple times with thick coats/shirtsleeves. The front-to-back motion of the cables is so slight, that any contact with a thick sleeve has no impact on the shot. Under normal shooting condition, you will have an inch or more gap between your arm and the cables. 

The cables do touch were they cross, but only barely. No noise or friction on the cables there. 

Todd


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

I think I've seen on the Monster Forum that there's been around 10,000 shots on one set of strings and cables, with little to no wear, even where the cables touch. So it doesn't look like there's any issue with wear-and-tear due to that issue either.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

Any issues useing drop away rests? And how about the Dragon?? :tongue: When might we see a proto or pic of that??


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm using a dropaway on my Phoenix right now. Works perfectly. The guys are still filling initial orders for the Phoenix. The Dragon will likely go into production late summer to early fall, from what I've heard.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

"Great article! Can't wait until my monster arrives at my doorstep either!"

I concur!


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, I would love to shoot one, I used to shoot an Aero Force, and at the time, I loved that bow.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Actuallly the final numbers on my prototype Phoenix finished around 25,000 shots with IBO weighted arrows. Could have gone another 25,000 and even if I saw and exponential increase in string wear on that second 25,000 they could have lasted way longer after that. Probably the best string/cable life I have ever seen on any production bow. 

It's nice to have a lever action bow with that kind of durability.


----------



## Gypsy Rover (Jan 2, 2004)

*well*

Mine is shipping out soon I hope...can't wait.


----------



## tpatrickm (Mar 10, 2007)

i have a guy i talk to on the pc who knows these bows very well. will try and get he on here to fill everybody in. he does modifications to these bows to make em better.


----------



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

tpatrickm said:


> i have a guy i talk to on the pc who knows these bows very well. will try and get he on here to fill everybody in. he does modifications to these bows to make em better.


 I'd be really curious to hear about these "modifications" I've been following Bob and Mikes progress over the past three years, and would be very hard pressed to name any other individuals who have taken more time and care into the design of their Monster bows. These guys were the "go-to" fellas for a long time and recognized as the people to send your Oneida to when you wanted it to REALLY perform......I can't believe that anyone else knows more about these bows than the designers and manufacturers themselves..........:lie: 

I gotta say though....I think you're outta line making a statement like that on a thread where everyone is congratulating these guys on thier present sucess. People are very excited about these bows and are looking forward to their delivery. To imply that the bows need any "modification" to make them improve at this point is a suspicious statement at best and outright B.S. at worst. Monster bows are the only company at this time with anything like this bow on the market. Please encourage your friend to post.....I, for one, am very curious to hear more about these improvements....:suspiciou


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

tpatrickm said:


> i have a guy i talk to on the pc who knows these bows very well. will try and get he on here to fill everybody in. he does modifications to these bows to make em better.


I think you're confusing Monster bows with Oneida. Monster bows use to take Oneidas and make them a buttload better than what they are. Decided to get rid of the need to make modifications and came out with the Phoenix. Nobody knows Monster bows or Oneidas better than the fellas at Monster bows. So I'd be interested to know who that fella is.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Tpat, Your a little confused my friend. Or your shadtree bowmechanic is...


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

It's me tpatrickm is talking about guys and he's confusing MBI with Oneida's. I talk to him on another forum.

Just wanted to clear this up as he's truely a great guy and did not mean any harm,......he's just bit new to the lever action bows........but I'll convert him yet...:wink:

Just kidding Tim.....:tongue:


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

> It's me tpatrickm is talking about


Traitor  :secret: ukey:
knew it all the time 
you just wait till i snitch you out to Mikie


----------



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

JeffPaHunter said:


> It's me tpatrickm is talking about guys and he's confusing MBI with Oneida's. I talk to him on another forum.
> 
> Just wanted to clear this up as he's truely a great guy and did not mean any harm,......he's just bit new to the lever action bows........but I'll convert him yet...:wink:
> 
> Just kidding Tim.....:tongue:


Sorry if I jumped on him too quickly......we all start somewhere......:wink: I was having a bit of a crappy night after shift as well.............

Here's a beer for ya Tim.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Bushwack (Sep 28, 2006)

HA HA HA You guys crack me up! You would have thought somebody kicked your puppy!!! LOL Gypsy Rover, be sure to let us know what you think when you get it, and ALWAYS observe Man Law...


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

No problem mountie, no harm meant no foul. I just know who he is and that he's a great guy but a bit new to AT and still learning as well as new to the entire MBI thing so I just wanted to clear up his innocent and honest mistake knowing that he meant well.

Again..no problem..



> You would have thought somebody kicked your puppy


You better not be kickin my Puppy there Bushwack....:sign10:


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

You can kick my puppy, insult my Dodge, heck you can even talk bad about my sister. Just don't tread on my phoenix. :wink::smile:


----------



## Son of Rooster (Mar 3, 2007)

I got my new MBI Phoenix and all I can say is I love it.
The thing that I really like is it is simple by design, it is simple to work on for adjustments. Two allen wrenchs, so simple.
It is the best bow that I have owned or shot. I shoot better with it than any wheel bow that I've owned. I had to give up compounds due to a labrium (that's labrium) tear in my right shoulder. I'm shooting the same poundage through the Phoenix that I was through my compounds and an AF I have. My groups are better, I'm more accurate, my overall shooting has improved, my shoulder pain is nill.
The phoenix has a very smooth draw and let off is almost too good to believe until you experience it. It is more than fast enough for my needs, a humble meat hunter is all I am, I don't need light speed out of my bow, accuracy is what I want.
Also, the folks at MBI are top notch, these are not mass produced items. They are built to your specs, your individal needs...custom built. Yes, I said custom built. You're not going to go grab one of these off the shelf just yet. It is evident from the time that you open the box the pride, craftsmanship and brains that has gone into this design and building of this product. 
The finish is real nice, and the grips are truly a work of art, produced by a master craftsman, they are really something. They accent the bow very much.
A big selling point for me was those people @ MBI. All of my preliminary questions about the bow were answered either via a phone call, e mail, all without making me feel belittled or ignorant. And the thing is, these folks aren't having to depend on these for a living (yet, but boy I hope they can quit their day jobs soon!!), they're all educated and gainfully employed, I think $$ is secondary, love of archery is primary. They are very customer oriented and that by itself is a big plus, in this day and age.
Anyhow, that's my two cents. In the big scheme of AT, and the archery world it really doesn't mean much. But MBI has a new loyal customer in me.
Hippie, Mrs Hippie, Bowbob, and Mikie, thanks a whole bunch for everything. Great product!!:darkbeer:
I would recommend a Phoenix to anyone, plus the nutcases monsterbows.com, in the forums are a good group of folks as well!
(Disclaimer; I'm not relation to anyone @ MBI, I have no vested interest, I just really am tickled pink with this bow)








<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w80/Son_of_Rooster/hunting1/IMG_5753.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

I hear you man. I've had mine for about a month now, and I still get excited taking it out of the case. In fact, sometimes I just take it out and sit with it on th couch, looking at it. I think I need therapy....


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

Soon, soon mine will be in the mail................


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

nice pics sor

Mikie


----------



## Son of Rooster (Mar 3, 2007)

*MBI Phoenix Treestand Practice*

Practice makes you better...first time in my backyard practice stand with my Phoenix, I have shots lanes for 10, 15, and 20 yards<might work thirty later, but for now I know my limitations> 
Mrs Rooster photographer and videographer, she even gave me a fresh haircut tonight








For all the MBI Crew, Mikie, Hippie, Mrs Hippie, & Bowbob, video is here 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R27U4zc0LkE 

This is an awesome bow and all I can say again is I'm very pleased, it draws so smooth <60 lbs>, easy adjustments, simple... was well worth the wait. I really can't find one disappointing thing about it, or, a, well if they'd have just done this type of thing to make it better. By far the best bow I've owned. Thanks again Folks!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Great looking bow Mikie! :thumb:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks sage...but all the props go to hippie n bowbob the designers..i am just the pretty face of marketing...:darkbeer:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Mikie Day said:


> thanks sage...but all the props go to hippie n bowbob the designers..i am just the pretty face of marketing...:darkbeer:


Well, give those bow guru's my compliments. :wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

yes sir sage...


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Got my phoenix about a week ago. I just gots to tell ya'll, that predator dip is drop dead S. E. X. Y!!! Don't shoot half bad either. Matter of fact is, the tuning took all of about 3 shots. Now she ain't the fastest pony at the track but it draws like nothing else (not even the onieda stuff), holds like nothing else I've ever shot (and there have been many) and stacks arrows together like a chinese mason building the great wall. That my friends is tight! I was really ready to not be crazy about this bow. Boy was I wrong. Do yourself a favor and check one out. No kidding.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

rogbo said:


> Got my phoenix about a week ago. I just gots to tell ya'll, that predator dip is drop dead S. E. X. Y!!! Don't shoot half bad either. Matter of fact is, the tuning took all of about 3 shots. Now she ain't the fastest pony at the track but it draws like nothing else (not even the onieda stuff), holds like nothing else I've ever shot (and there have been many) and stacks arrows together like a chinese mason building the great wall. That my friends is tight! I was really ready to not be crazy about this bow. Boy was I wrong. Do yourself a favor and check one out. No kidding.


i am glad you gave the bow a chance and your enjoying it

thank you for your thoughts...

Mikie


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

One more thing. MBI has redefined what customer service means to me. I wanted spare strings... in the mail almost before i hit send on the PM. Jen, Mike and Mikie have gone that extra mile for their customers time and time again. Most recently Jen notified me that I have a little "insurance" coming for my trip to AFrica. I didn't ask for it, I didn't expect it but I got it. I sure hope you guys start selling arrows, rests, releases etc. cuz you have spoiled me on every other retailer. Awsome.


----------

